# New Idea 484 Round Baler



## gorapco (May 31, 2011)

Hello, can anyone tell me if there are two different New Idea 484 round balers? One says 4x5 and the other says 5x4 Can someone help me clear this up? Thanks


----------



## TNKid (Mar 23, 2011)

I think this baler makes a 5' wide bale with a 4' diameter.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

gorapco said:


> Hello, can anyone tell me if there are two different New Idea 484 round balers? One says 4x5 and the other says 5x4 Can someone help me clear this up? Thanks


Not sure what the baler # was but I think NI had a baler that made a 5' wide bale x 4' high that you could also make 2-2.5'x4' tall bales by setting a knife that cut the bale while it was forming.

Some horsey people loved them bales.They could roll them threw a barn door.They were paying double for them compared to a sm sq at times at the sale barn.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

5 foot wide, 4 foot tall


----------

